# New 30G Starfire Tank



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Over reading week I purchased a new starfire tank and here is a photo of what I did over reading week!  I am planning to get rid of those moss balls which came from my previous tank.


----------



## scrogathon (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks sweet did you get any reading done?

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

scrogathon said:


> Looks sweet did you get any reading done?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


Lol, I actually did. Went over 1000+ slides for anatomy/human physiology .


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice scape, kevin! A sorry about the whole mess before. 

What light is that?


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Very nice scape, kevin! A sorry about the whole mess before.
> 
> What light is that?


2 x Odyssea 24 inch lights 6500k totalling 4 x 24watt t5 bulbs.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice setup kev!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome setup man, great depth perception, are those dragon rock from AI?


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> awesome setup man, great depth perception, are those dragon rock from AI?


Big Al's Scarborough tend to have them restocked every 2-3 weeks for $2.50 a pound. I bought a very big one and then shattered it myself into the size and shape that I like it.

AI doesn't have much of the dragon stone / ohko stone available. If they do they don't have much pattern to their pieces.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

good to know man


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Very nice looking tank! Perhaps consider a background of some sort?

If you are getting rid of those moss balls I'll buy a couple, pm me if so


----------

